# Fünf-Punkte-Plan zur Integration der Hobbyangler



## Minimax (21. März 2019)

Sehr interessant, vielen Dank- Aber leider funktioniert der Link zum Artikel nicht, könnt Ihr das bittr nochmal überprüfen,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (21. März 2019)

Habe geprüft! Funktioniert wirklich nicht. Können wir vom AB aber leider nix dran ändern, da es nicht unsere Seite ist...


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. März 2019)

Puuh - allein schon die Wahl des Titels/Namens der Reform ist denkbar unglücklich gewählt... 

Die Politik redet zwar immer von Integration- aber lässt nie einen wirklichen Willen dazu er kennen- hoffentlich wird daraus nicht sowas wie ein Abstellgleis für die Anglerschaft.


----------



## Laichzeit (21. März 2019)

https://www.pnas.org/content/116/12/5209


----------



## Minimax (21. März 2019)

@Laichzeit super, vielen Dank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. März 2019)

habe an so einer fischereiforschung schon einmal mitgewirkt und die fragen und die Tätigkeit auf dem see wo wir waren war sehr interessant.habe aber auch schon miterlebt wie in 2 jahren ein sehr gutes zandergewässer von einem Fischer plattgemacht wurde....zum schluss DIE AMIS HABEN DEN STELLENWERT ANGELN SCHON SEIT JAHRZEHNTEN ERKANNT.....


----------



## rhinefisher (21. März 2019)

Wirklich sehr geil, wenn mein Phone dann nicht nur meinen Standort an jeden Interessierten übermittelt, sondern auch Fänge,Köder, Methoden und meinen Blutdruck..


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. März 2019)

Punkt 4 und 5 sind erschreckend: Egel in welchem Zusammenhang, wieder und immer wieder das Wort "Beschränkung".
Monotoring? Bei uns findet es statt über Fangbuch an Bewirtschafter, Kontrolle über die Fänge und Gewässer ist genügend installiert.

Werden in der Studie möglichwerweise Bedingungen woanders oder global zu Grunde gelegt, die fälschlich auf uns transferiert sind?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (22. März 2019)

Das Gras welches diese Herren geraucht haben muss schlecht gewesen sein.


----------



## glavoc (22. März 2019)

nun, mal schauen was draus wird...  Eine Stärkung der Hobbyanglerinteressen wäre natürlich wünschenswert, klar!
Bezweifele jedoch, dass diese Initiative auch nur bissl was an der Gewichtung ändern wird können.
Denn: Geld regiert nun mal die Welt - leider! 
Damit ist stets der ohne der, der außen vor bleibt. Übrigens auch jetzt schon


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2019)

ist das jetzt versteckte Werbung für den maschinell lesbaren Verbandsausweis?


----------



## UMueller (22. März 2019)

Kann mich nicht erinnern das eine Reform je was positives gebracht hat. Ob Gesundheitsreform oder Rentenreform. Nie bei denen für die sie erdacht wurden. Hab echt Angst das Angeln hierzulande bald elitär wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. März 2019)

Quelle Anglerdemo:

Da fragt man uns ja immer wieder, ob wir denken, dass wir Angler zukünftig mit noch mehr Verboten und Einschränkungen zu rechnen haben. Wir antworten dann grundsätzlich immer mit einem deutlichen JA und müssen dieses begründen. Dazu gibt es viele internationale Veröffentlichungen, die wir in den letzten Jahren durchgelesen habe. Eine aktuelle Veröffentlichung vom 19. März zeigt jedoch deutlich wie selten zuvor, was uns Anglern droht und insbesondere, wie man uns Angler mit fragwürdigen Argumenten auf eine Stufe (oder sogar schlimmer?) mit der erwerbsmäßigen Fischerei stellt.

Man muss diesen Bericht mal wirklich aufmerksam lesen und wirken lassen!

https://www.igb-berlin.de/news/fuen...EVWC9xgK4BrsyKISshK-vjRPoJK6935cBM5BbhrQcO2h0

Fakt ist, dass Angeln sicherlich zukünftig noch stärker vom Geldbeutel abhängen wird. Es geht nicht mehr nur um Erlaubnisscheine, sondern auch um Quoten für Angler, die wir kaufen können. Ohne Moos nix los oder ohne Geld keine Fische!

Der deutsche Link liest sich für uns als Angler übrigens besser als das Original.

https://www.pnas.org/content/116/12...xHik1bVORSm9vn0xEWAWjMYbrhOObBpPDMYCVHIRI1tRA

Interessant finden wir, dass in der deutschen Fassung der Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee aufgeführt ist, in der internationalen Version (Original) jedoch nicht.

Fazit: Man denkt also nicht daran, die weltweite - von der Politik jahrzehntelange geduldete - Überfischung der erwerbsmäßigen Fischerei durch eine Begrenzung der Verursacher zu korrigieren, sondern zukünftig die Angler noch stärker in die Verantwortung zu nehmen und mit Verboten und Beschränkungen zu regulieren. Wenn wir dann lesen müssen, dass man Angler beschränken möchte, obwohl gleichzeitig Gewässerverbauung, Klimawandel und Umweltverschmutzung großen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der Fischbestände haben, dann fragen wir uns wirklich, ob wir Angler für alle Fehler des letzten Jahrhunderts den Kopf hinhalten müssen. Man liest weder von der Wissenschaft noch von der Politik, dass man z.B. die Gewässerverbauung korrigieren muss. Nein, man kann ja einfach die Angler beschränken und aussperren, anstatt mal die richtigen Probleme anzupacken. Langsam sollten wir überlegen, wann der richtige Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, seine Angelausrüstung bei EBay einzustellen - solange man zumindest noch ein paar Euro dafür bekommt.

Ja, dieser Artikel sorgt bei uns für verdammt viel Frust, wenn wir diese "wissenschaftlichen" Ergebnisse lesen. Wir werden auch jetzt nicht abstreiten, dass wir Angler Fische fangen- doch wo bleibt die Erkenntnis der Wissenschaft, dass die Bestände durch eine jahrzehntelange Überfischung durch die kommerzielle Fischerei in Gefahr geraten sind? Warum wird dieser Punkt in allen Veröffentlichungen zu diesem Thema unter den Teppich gekehrt? Selbst der Ist- Zustand Fischerei/ Angler spricht doch eine deutliche Sprache! Zitat "Zwar entnimmt die kommerzielle Fischerei den Gewässern etwa acht Mal mehr Fisch als die Hobbyfischerei.". Bevor man Angler reguliert, muss man doch bitte erst einmal die Waage ins Lot bringen, oder? Wenn das Verhältnis 1:1 ist und dann keine Bestandserholung eintritt, können wir über Beschränkungen für Angler nachdenken. Denn die Begründung hierfür liefert die Studie doch gleich mit "Dabei übersteigen die von der Freizeitfischerei abhängigen Arbeitsplätze in vielen Regionen die volkswirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Erwerbsfischerei."

Wie kommt man dann auf die Idee, einen Vorschlag zu unterbreiten der wirtschaftlich bedeutsameren und zugleich nachhaltigeren Teil der Fischerei stärker regulieren zu wollen?

Uns fehlen einmal mehr die Worte!


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man dann auf die Idee, einen Vorschlag zu unterbreiten der wirtschaftlich bedeutsameren und zugleich nachhaltigeren Teil der Fischerei stärker regulieren zu wollen?



Müsste man dazu ggf. wissen, wer die Studie in Auftrag gegeben hat und wie die finanziert wurde?


----------



## Wollebre (23. März 2019)

mir fehlen nicht die Worte. Ist doch bekannt das die Angler keine Lobby haben und bekannte Gruppierungen sicherlich schon die Messer wetzen....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Müsste man dazu ggf. wissen, wer die Studie in Auftrag gegeben hat und wie die finanziert wurde?





National Socio-Environmental Synthesis Center (SESYNC) 
National Science Foundation 
European Union through the European Maritime and Fisheries Fund
State of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern 
German Federal Ministry of Education and Research 
Natural Sciences and Engineering Research Council of Canada 
Genome British Columbia (BC)
BC Freshwater Fisheries Society. 
Doug Beard, Annica Sandström, Nigel Lester, and James Watson; 
Steven Carle for help with data visualization



Aus einer Diskussion auf Facebook von mir (teilweise mit Zitaten aus der obigen Veröffentlichung) zu Robert, leider bisher ohne Antwort....

"Robert, ein Zitat von Dir aus dieser Diskussion "Unser Statement. Angeln ist wichtig, gute Fischereipolitik mit und für Angler!". Wie passt das zum Artikel? Für mich ist der Artikel GEGEN Angler gerichtet! Nehme ich aus der Originalmeldung nur dieses Absatz "Zu lange wurden die erheblichen Auswirkungen und Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei ignoriert. Entscheider und Manager müssen den Freizeitfischereisektor anerkennen und berücksichtigen, die Managementziele und -pläne überdenken, die Freizeitfischer in Entscheidungsprozesse einbeziehen, Anreize für ein nachhaltiges Anglerverhalten schaffen und die Datenerfassung und -überwachung verbessern. Die Freizeitfischerei muss mit der kommerziellen Fischerei, insbesondere in der Küstenfischerei, gleichgestellt werden." (Von mir frei übersetzt), wird mir relativ schnell klar, dass es ausschließlich darum geht, Angler weiter zu beschränken! Auch wenn der angestrebte Reformprozess auf den ersten Blick als positiv für Angler eingeschätzt werden kann, so bin ich dann mit jedem erneuten Lesen vom Gegenteil überzeugt wurden! Leider zielt die Reform unterm Strich darauf ab, Angler zukünftig noch stärker zu kontrollieren und zu beschränken. Eigentlich wurde ich mit meiner Einschätzung dann bestätigt, als ich am Ende gelesen habe, wer die Auftraggeber und Geldgeber dieser Studie waren. Es ist doch schon immer so gewesen, dass die Ziele einer Studie in der Regel den Auftraggebern folgen. In Deutschland zeigt die Politik immer häufiger, dass sie Interessengruppen, die uns Angler beschränken möchte möchte, gewähren lässt. Häufig geschieht dieses, ohne auf die wirschaftliche Bedeutung des Angelns Rücksicht zu nehmen oder gar auf die Menschen selber, denn es geht in erster Linie nur um die Verteilung von Ressourcen hin zu der größten und stärksten Lobby auf diesem Gebiet, nämlich die Fischerei. Es geht hierbei nicht nur um viele Millionen für die Fischereilobby, sondern auch um Millionen von Forschungsgelder und öffentliche Aufträge für die Wissenschaft. 

Angeln stellt doch schon immer eine besonders naturverträgliche Nutzungsform der Natur und der Ressource Fisch dar. Neue Studien scheinen hierbei jedoch zu erstaunlichen Neubewertungen des Angelns zu kommen – Angler werden zunehmend öffentlich und wissenschaftlich unter Beschuss genommen! Ich werden auch jetzt nicht abstreiten, dass wir Angler Fische fangen- doch wo bleibt die Erkenntnis der Wissenschaft, dass die Bestände durch eine jahrzehntelange Überfischung - mit Hilfe der Politik der EU!! - durch die kommerzielle Fischerei in Gefahr geraten sind? Warum wird dieser Punkt in allen Veröffentlichungen zu diesem Thema unter den Teppich gekehrt? Selbst der Ist- Zustand Fischerei/ Angler spricht doch eine deutliche Sprache! Zitat "Zwar entnimmt die kommerzielle Fischerei den Gewässern etwa acht Mal mehr Fisch als die Hobbyfischerei.". Bevor man Angler reguliert, muss man doch bitte erst einmal die Waage ins Lot bringen, oder? Wenn das Verhältnis 1:1 ist und dann keine Bestandserholung eintritt, können wir über Beschränkungen für Angler nachdenken. Denn die Begründung hierfür liefert die Studie doch gleich mit "Dabei übersteigen die von der Freizeitfischerei abhängigen Arbeitsplätze in vielen Regionen die volkswirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Erwerbsfischerei."

Wie kommt man dann auf die Idee, einen Vorschlag zu unterbreiten der wirtschaftlich bedeutsameren und zugleich nachhaltigeren Teil der Fischerei stärker regulieren zu wollen? Ich verstehe Euch nicht Robert!"


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wurde ich mit meiner Einschätzung dann bestätigt, als ich am Ende gelesen habe, wer die Auftraggeber und Geldgeber dieser Studie waren. Es ist doch schon immer so gewesen, dass die Ziele einer Studie in der Regel den Auftraggebern folgen. In Deutschland zeigt die Politik immer häufiger, dass sie Interessengruppen, die uns Angler beschränken möchte möchte, gewähren lässt.



Diesen Eindruck hab ich leider auch.


----------



## Flatfish86 (24. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> National Socio-Environmental Synthesis Center (SESYNC)
> National Science Foundation
> European Union through the European Maritime and Fisheries Fund
> State of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
> ...



Hallo Lars,
könntest Du bitte genauer erklären inwiefern die genannten Mittelgeber der Studie Deiner Ansicht nach "Anglerfeindlich" sind? Bitte mit Quelle zu entsprechenden Aussagen oder Veröffentlichungen der Institutionen.

Danke!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2019)

Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> könntest Du bitte genauer erklären inwiefern die genannten Mittelgeber der Studie Deiner Ansicht nach "Anglerfeindlich" sind? Bitte mit Quelle zu entsprechenden Aussagen oder Veröffentlichungen der Institutionen.
> 
> Danke!



Zeige mir die Stelle wo ich das so geschrieben habe. Danke!

Aber warum ich gegen die Auftraggeber schiesse kann ich Dir erklären. Der europäische Fischereifonds hat die Studie neben dem BMEL und dem Land MVP bezahlt- diese 3 sind bisher nicht durch Entscheidungen pro (Meeres-)Angler in Erscheinung getreten (Baglimit, Angelverbote AWZ z.B.). Dann wird unten S. Carle aufgeführt- der hat bei Facebook mal angedroht (per Screenshot gesichert) im Zweifel einer Erhöhung des Baglimit eine Petition bzw. Klage initiieren zu wollen. Dann soll ich mich also über die Ergebnisse der Studie wundern? Nicht wirklich, oder? Die wollen uns Anglern Fangmengen wegnehmen, um die Fischerei zu stärken. Gibt es wirklich noch Angler, die das bis heute noch nicht verstanden haben? Und so werden auch die Angler zukünftig in Binnengewässern, die für die Fischerei von Bedeutung sind, immer stärker reguliert wie meinetwegen aktuell in HH an der Elbe. Wir bekommen von allen Seiten Feuer und wo ist unsere Lobby? Ach, die gibt es ja gar nicht...

Ich war immer skeptisch in Bezug auf unseren "Angel-Professor". Mit dieser Veröffentlichung ist er für mich nur noch der "Anti-Angler-Professor", leider. Es geht halt um Millionen von Forschungsgeldern, das ist einfach so. 

Ich denke die Studie zum Angeltourismus in SH hätte andere Ergebnisse hervorgebracht. Wurde sie also deshalb vom Land verhindert?


----------



## torstenhtr (24. März 2019)

Auf Facebook gehen solche Diskussionen unter - das ist meiner Meinung nach dafür ein ungeeignetes Medium.

Sehr gut wäre, wenn die AB-Redaktion Arlinghaus mit der Argumentation der Initiative Anglerdemo konfrontiert und eine offizielle Stellungnahme erbittet.

--

Ich persönlich finde das sich die Forschung da z.T. weit aus dem Fenster lehnt insb. im Rahmen der Diskussionen um die DSGVO - trotzdem nun Arlinghaus als Anti-Angler zu bezeichnen und die Forschung sei nur auf Abgreifen von Mitteln aus - finde ich jetzt ganz schön herbe.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Studie zum Angeltourismus in SH hätte andere Ergebnisse hervorgebracht. Wurde sie also deshalb vom Land verhindert?



natürlich!
wer was anderes glaubt, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> die Forschung sei nur auf Abgreifen von Mitteln aus - finde ich jetzt ganz schön herbe.



Alleine das IGB Potsdam verfügt 2017 alleine über gut 4 Millionen Euro an Drittmitteln aus EU, BUND und Länder. Es ist ein Millionengeschäft. Wes Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich singe. Gerade bei der Förderung von wissenschaftlichen Projekten ist die fehlende Transparenz ein Problem und wird seit langer Zeit von vielen Seiten kritisiert, nicht erst seit dem Dieselskandal.

Ein Auftraggeber gibt die Fragestellung / Ziele vor. Ist also das BMEL zum Beispiel der Auftraggeber, fällt die jahrelange Überfischung zum Beispiel (zufällig) in einem Bericht über Bord und die Angler sind die bösen. Kann man das noch als neutral bezeichnen?


----------



## Flatfish86 (24. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wurde ich mit meiner Einschätzung dann bestätigt, als ich am Ende gelesen habe, wer die Auftraggeber und Geldgeber dieser Studie waren. Es ist doch schon immer so gewesen, dass die Ziele einer Studie in der Regel den Auftraggebern folgen. In Deutschland zeigt die Politik immer häufiger, dass sie Interessengruppen, die uns Angler beschränken möchte möchte, gewähren lässt.



Das war meine Interpretation dieser Aussage! Ich finde es harten Tobak wenn du gestandenen Wissenschaftlern unterstellst, sie würden ihre Studien so auslegen, wie der Auftraggeber es möchte. Sowas findet vielleicht in privatwirtschaftlichen Gutachterbüros statt, aber nicht in der öffentlichen Forschung (s. Regeln der guten wissenschaftlichen Praxis: https://www.igb-berlin.de/sites/default/files/media-files/download-files/IGB Regeln guter wissenschaftlicher Praxis 2015.pdf). Gerade Robert Arlinghaus ist auch schon aus genau der anderen Richtung angegriffen worden (zu Anglernahe), was für mich dann unlogisch erscheint. Außerdem sehe ich in den genannten Mittelgebern keine kritischen hinsichtlich Neutralität. Am ehesten noch die BC Freshwater Fisheries Society (ein Anglerverband), oder wie glaubwürdig würde eine Studie zum Kormoran erscheinen, die vom NABU mit finanziert wurde... 
Das von Dir genannte BMEL war doch garkein Mittelgeber?!

Leider bläst du damit in ein Horn (Stichwort Science Bashing), in das in Deutschland eh seit einiger Zeit verstärkt geblasen wird. Das finde ich außerordentlich schade! Ich bin gespannt, ob Herr Arlinghaus sich dazu äußert...


----------



## Laichzeit (24. März 2019)

Vielleicht möchten sich die Herren vom IGB noch ein Mal anschauen, wie der vollständige Titel ihrer Publikation zu zitieren ist und welches nicht gerade unwichtige Wörtchen es dabei nicht in die deutsche Presseveröffentlichung geschafft hat.


----------



## Grünknochen (24. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Alleine das IGB Potsdam verfügt 2017 alleine über gut 4 Millionen Euro an Drittmitteln aus EU, BUND und Länder. Es ist ein Millionengeschäft. Wes Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich singe. Gerade bei der Förderung von wissenschaftlichen Projekten ist die fehlende Transparenz ein Problem und wird seit langer Zeit von vielen Seiten kritisiert, nicht erst seit dem Dieselskandal.
> 
> Ein Auftraggeber gibt die Fragestellung / Ziele vor. Ist also das BMEL zum Beispiel der Auftraggeber, fällt die jahrelange Überfischung zum Beispiel (zufällig) in einem Bericht über Bord und die Angler sind die bösen. Kann man das noch als neutral bezeichnen?



Mit solchen Pyseudoargumenten zu arbeiten, ist - um es vorsichtig auszudrücken - wenig hilfreich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2019)

Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Leider bläst du damit in ein Horn (Stichwort Science Bashing), in das in Deutschland eh seit einiger Zeit verstärkt geblasen wird.



Da scheinen andere wohl die gleichen Gedanken und Empfindungen zu haben... Das BMEL war in dem Fall tatsächlich kein Geldgeber, sondern natürlich das BMBF. Keine Ahnung wie ich darauf gekommen bin. Ich habe mich heute intensiv mit der (wenig transparenten) Förderung von Studien beschäftigt und bin da anscheinend ein wenig durcheinander gekommen. Sorry! Ich war beim BMEL und Studie vermutlich in Gedanken schon beim Baglimit/ Thünen in meinem Beispiel einen Post weiter, spirch das manche Aussagen vergessen werden.

Übrigens unterstelle ich niemanden Vorsatz bei den Ergebnissen, sondern merke lediglich an, dass die Ergebnisse von Studien den Auftraggebern zu folgen scheinen. Das kann - wie bereits von mir angemerkt - alleine schon durch die Fragestellung zustandekommen. Wer liest schon die ganze Studie? Dann kommt eine PM, durch die sich die Öffentlichkeit eine Meinung bildet. Darüber kann man natürlich schon gezielt in einer Richtung arbeiten.

Ich finde es verdammt auffällig, wie die Angler D und EU in den Fokus von Studien geraten sind. Wir kommen an keiner Stelle gut weg. Zudem kommen dann noch die lieben Journalisten dazu, die daraus kompletten Müll basteln. So habe ich eine Meldung im Tagesspiegel zu dieser Studie gefunden, in der es u.a. heißt  Zitat _"Dazu gehört der Netzmüll der Fischtrawler aber auch abgerissene Angelschnüre und andere Utensilien von Freizeitfischern vermüllen sowohl Ozeane als auch Binnengewässer."_ Eine Folge dieser PM. 

Das die Medien, die Wissenschaft und die Politik seit Jahren behauptet, dass wir Angler so viele Dorsche fangen wie die kommerzielle Fischerei, ist ja bekannt und das dieses auf falschen Tatsachen beruht, sollte der letzte mittlerweile verstanden haben. Das der Schreiberling dieses Artikel jedoch uns Anglern jetzt sogar für den den Großteil der Dorschfänge verantwortlich macht, schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus und zeigt in welche Richtung wir Angler in der Öffentlichkeit gestellt werden. Alles mit Hilfe der Wissenschaft, denn die haben die Zahlen aus den Fängen 2014 bis 2016 gegenübergestellt! Zitat aus dem Artikel _"Und auch in Nord- und Ostsee landet beispielsweise ein Großteil der Dorsche nicht in Netzen, sondern an Deck der Angelkutter."._

Zur Erinnerung: Wir Angler haben zwischen 1994 und 2017 lediglich 10% der Gesamtfangmenge beim Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee zu verantworten (Quelle ICES). Ich denke also, dass meine Kritik an der Wissenschaft nicht nur begründet, sondern auch die Ursache erkennbar ist. Meiner Meinung nach wird mit Hochdruck an der Abschaffung unseres Hobbies gearbeitet. 

Alleine diese Studie wird Folgen für uns Angler haben. Denn wir werden zukünftig an allen freien Gewässern Quoten kaufen oder nach Fangmenge bezahlen müssen. Zudem sind wir ja durch den Verkehr eine zusätzliche Umweltbelastung und sollen durch Vorschriften beschränkt werden. Zitat _"This can result in high fishing mortality locally, as well as traffic and congestion problems. To avoid these outcomes, anglers’ actions must be constrained and coordinated through regulations or collective action."_  Interessant dürfte für uns Angler auch werden, dass man laut der Studie klarstellen muss, dass Angler einem Freizeitvergnügen nachgehen und nicht dem Nahrungserwerb wie die kommerzielle Fischerei. Zitat _"Fish are part of a multifaceted leisure experience, not primarily a source of food or personal income as in commercial fisheries"_


----------



## Laichzeit (24. März 2019)

Studie ist ein ziemlich schwammiger Begriff. Das ist genauer genokmmen ein opinion editorial, es stellt die Meinung der Autoren dar und wird mit wissenschaftlichen Quellen unterlegt. Bei PNAS lautet der Titel nicht umsonst "*Opinion:* Governing the recreational dimension of global fisheries". Das "Opinion" ist dabei Teil des Titels. In der deutschen PM wurde das weg gelassen, obwohl es dazu gehört.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> *Opinion:* Governing the recreational dimension of global fisheries"



Ich denke alleine das Wort "Govering" wurde eher anglerfreundlich mit "Integration" übersetzt. Ich habe gelernt, dass es "Reglementierung" in diesem Zusammenhang bedeutet. Da das aber eher auf Ablehung bei den Anglern stoßen würde und ja auch der DAFV die Aufnahme der Angler in die CFP mit vollem Zugriff durch die EU befürwortet, sehe ich unsere Uhr ablaufen.

Leider wird es vermutlich die einkommensschwachen Angler treffen. Ist das dann "Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft"? Ich denke für viele von uns könnte Angeln in Zukunft durch eine mögliche hohe finanzielle Belastung leider nicht mehr möglich sein. 

Allerdings denke ich, dass zukünftig alle Naturnutzer mit einer deutlichen Kostensteigerung rechnen müssen, z.B. Kanuten, Kiter, Segler etc. Vermutlich werden wir mittelfristig auch nur noch gegen Cash Zutritt in die Naur haben. Am Beginn eines Waldes wird dann ein NABU Häuschen stehen und ein Student im Vogelkostüm wird kassieren, analog zu diversen Naturparks etc. Letztendlich haben wir das ja schon in Teilen...


----------



## Wollebre (24. März 2019)

Einige "Einzelkämpfer" werden wohl leider nichts bewegen können....
Da einige millionen Angler wie auch "normale" Bürger betroffen sind, hilft nach meiner Meinung nur so lange Demos in Berlin und Brüssel zu veranstalten bis das vom Tisch ist. Welche Aktivitäten gehen von der EAA aus?
Hatte gleiches schon mal vorgeschlagen als die ersten Berichte über das Bag-Limit ans Tageslicht kamen. Soweit ich mich erinnere darauf zwei Antworten in denen man noch angegriffen wurde.....  Also haben die deutschen Angler alles so bekommen wie sie es haben wollten.
Altes Sprichwort, Wer sich nicht wehrt der ......
Deine Antwort auf meinen Beitrag das ich das Angeln in D eingestellt habe, nehme ich als deine Meinung zur Kenntnis. Nur wenn du noch gegen Windmühlen kämpfst, werde ich viel Freude beim Angeln haben.
Wünsche dir trotzdem Good Luck


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Deine Antwort auf meinen Beitrag das ich das Angeln in D eingestellt habe, nehme ich als deine Meinung zur Kenntnis. Nur wenn du noch gegen Windmühlen kämpfst, werde ich viel Freude beim Angeln haben.



Ich denke wir reden hier von einem europäischen Thema und die anderen Mitgliedstaaten werden mittelfristig nachziehen, insbesondere was das Meeresangeln betrifft. Mit der deutschen Politik der Verbote gepaart mir der ideologischen Willkür werden wir allerdings zeitnah massive Beschränkungen in den Binnengewässern befürchten müssen, Hamburg ist sicherlich einer der ersten Schritte. Auch wenn man versucht das Ergebnis uns Anglern als positive Regelung verkaufen zu wollen. Komisch ist dabei, dass die Angler im Vorfeld hier nicht einmal involviert waren. 

Will sagen genieße die Zeit im Ausland, denn auch die Uhr tickt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. März 2019)

Ergänzen möchte ich dann fairerweise, dass ich heute Abend einen Austausch mit Robert hatte. Er findet den Artikel im Tagesspiegel auch nicht so gelungen. Er versteht auch meinen Einwand, dass wir an der Küste Unterstützung benötigen und keine zusätzlichen Beschränkungen. 

Die Studie/ Stellungnahme muss man halt global betrachten laut seiner Aussage, aber wir müssen die einfach für uns in D (EU) sehen und ich denke, dass die uns das Leben schwer macht. Solche Dinge werden ja gerne gegen uns verwendet. Wenn diese Stellungnahme in allen Ländern dieser Welt keine Beachtung findet, so sitzen hier bestimmt schon Bürokraten und schreiben an neuen Verordnungen...

Aber es wird auch eine Studie zum Angeln/ Dorsch geben. Die Frage ist dann gleich wieder, wer diese Studie in Auftrag gegeben hat- die Finanzierung läuft wieder über das BMBF. Man, ob ich noch einmal Ergebnisse für Angler erleben werde? Mir fehlt der Glaube...

Aber ich nehme (zumindest erst einmal) das Anti-Angler-Professor zurück


----------



## Grünknochen (25. März 2019)

Robert Arlinghaus als Anti Angler Professor zu titulieren, ist wirklich völlig abwegig. Unabhängig mal von der Frage, ob es ihn interessiert. Die aus meiner Sicht mehr als naheliegende Schlussfolgerung sollte sein, auf solche populistischen Schablonen grundsätzlich zu verzichten.
Im Übrigen ist Deine Einschätzung zur (angeblichen) Subjektivität wissenschaftlicher Studien im Interesse des ''Auftragsgebers'' im Falle der sog. Drittmittelfinanzierung (mit Haushaltsmitteln des Bundes/ Landes) eher ein Beleg dafür, dass Du keine Ahnung davon hast, in welchem Verfahren staatliche Zuwendungen auf den unterschiedlichen Ebenen verausgabt werden. Der Einzelfall Fischereiabgabe ist hierfür keinesfalls referenziell. Merke: Drittmittelfinanzierte Forschung und Auftragsforschung sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
Im Übrigen habe ich grundsätzliche Probleme damit, sich auf der Basis von Verschwörungstheorien im Wege eines allgemeinen Rundumschlages zu abschließend Dingen zu äußern, von denen man qua eigener Profession keine Ahnung hat. In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass Dir Robert Arlinghaus die hier genannte Studie und deren zentrale Aussagen so erklärt hat, dass Du sie (im Rahmen Deiner Möglichkeiten) verstehst. Bisher hatte ich nicht den Eindruck, dass dies der Fall war. Vielleicht hat Robert Dir auch erklärt, unter welchen Veraussetzungen Studien und sonst. Paper bei PNAS bzw. Science veröffentlicht werden...

In Summe: Ich find's - gerade im Interesse der Anglerschaft -echt schade, sich marktschreierisch auf ein Niveau zu begeben, das keines ist. Man man sich hierdurch nicht nur angreifbar und verschafft Leuten, die andere Interessen vertreten, die passenden Argumente. Man hat schlicht und ergreifend verloren auf den Ebenen, auf denen Entscheidungen getroffen werden. In diesem Sinne ist es einfach nur grotesk, zu glauben und zu verbreiten, dass in D Exeketuve und Legislative nur darauf warten, bei jedem noch so kleinen Anlaß weitere Einschränkungen für die Anglerschaft per Gesetz oder Verordnung in die Welt zu setzen. Der eigene Mikrokosmos ist nicht zwingend der für jederman geltende Maßstab! Und das gilt selbst innerhalb der Anglerschaft, die eben nicht über einen Kamm geschoren werden kann. Seriös zu sein und zu bleiben, ist also die schlechteste Idee nicht...

Ende der Kritik: Du machst grundsätzlich eine richtig gute Arbeit. Begib Dich bitte nicht auf die Ebene eines Missionars, der zu allem und jedem eine abschließende Meinung hat. Spätestens wenn der Heiligenschein auftaucht, wird's verdächtig!


----------



## glavoc (25. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Man hat schlicht und ergreifend verloren auf den Ebenen, auf denen Entscheidungen getroffen werden.



Hallo Hornhechtgräte,
bin ja an vielen Punkten bei dir, ABER auch beim Fischerbandit...
Will keinesfalls auf _der Wissenschaft_ rumhacken oder diese gar "bashen", gebe jedoch zu bedenken (und da lass ich mir auch nicht reinreden) das in einer Geldwertgesellschaft natürlich und konsequent, jene ohne diese Werte außen vor bleiben (und werden)…
Und gerade heutzutage (vollständiges Fehlen von kritischem Denken an den Unis)  bezweifele ich doch stark, dass eben allgem. _WissenschaftlerInnen_ sich nicht zum "nützlichem Esel" dieser Verwertungslogik machen.
Euer Konflikt findet da halt auf zwei Ebenen statt - du siehst es methodisch, Lars als gebranntes Kind ( welches aus Erfahrung gelernt hat/schlau geworden ist).

Könnte dir jetzt seitenweise Belege liefern, denke aber du bist klug genug zu verstehen was ich meine & worauf ich raus will...

Den auch die größten Köpfe, sind oftmals auch nur nützliche "Idioten" … in diesem Sinne - Petri, solange wir "Armen" noch fischen dürfen!


----------



## MarkusZ (25. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dabei übersteigen die von der Freizeitfischerei abhängigen Arbeitsplätze in vielen Regionen die volkswirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Erwerbsfischerei."



Da die Studie ja auch mit Geldern aus B.C. finanziert wurde:

Für die Freizeit-Lachsfischerei in B.C. sprechen Studien von 80 % mehr Arbeitsplätzen und 110% mehr BIP-Leistung, im Vergleich zur kommerziellen Fischerei.

Game-fish Nr. 1 ist dort die Steelhead-Forelle. Die darf kommerziell nicht befischt werden, für Freizeitangler gilt für Wildfische ein Entnahmeverbot. Bei hatchery-fish aus der Nachzucht max.1/Tag nicht mehr als 10 pro Jahr.

Im Jahr 1998 wurde die Netzfischerei auf Silberlachs wegen niedriger Aufstiegszahlen untersagt. Im selben Jahr haben sich Aufstiegszahlen an Steelheads im Vergleich zum Vorjahr verdreifacht.

Im Folgejahr war die Netzfischerei auf Coho wieder erlaubt, die Steelheadaufstiege gingen wieder auf Durchschnittswerte zurück.

Als Laie kommt man da nicht gerade auf den Gedanken, dass hier die Freizeitfischer ne große Rolle spielen. 

Dürfte bei Lachsen ähnlich sein.  Man hat jedenfalls früher als Flussangler sofort gemerkt, wenn die Netzfischer auf dem Meer nen Tag pausieren mussten.

Seit zwei Jahren herrscht dort nun Fangverbot für Königslachse. Ich bezweifle mal, dass hier die Angler die Hauptschuldigen waren. Der Klmawandel allein wird es wohl auch nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. März 2019)

Ich habe mir die PM nun zweimal durchgelesen und kann an ihr nichts finden, dass sich gegen Angler richtet. Arlinghaus arbeitet interdisziplinär. Genau solche Arbeiten sind wichtig, um den steigenden Stellenwert der Freizeitangelei aufzuzeigen. Man kann aus meiner Sicht nicht auf der einen Seite den Stellenwert und die Wichtigkeit des Freizeitangelns betonen, sich dann aber der daraus erwachsenden Verantwortung entziehen. 

Beim Dorsch kann man natürlich wie Lars argumentieren. Sicherlich wurden die Dorsche nicht von den Anglern, sondern den Berufsfischern überfischt. Aktuell sind die Fangmengen von Berufsfischern und Freizeitanglern etwa gleich groß, weil eben die Fänge der Berufsfischer so weit unten sind. Wenn man aber etwas für den Dorsch gemacht werden soll, dann muss man von den aktuellen Beständen und Fängen ausgehen und da ist es nun einmal, wie es ist. Nur wenn wir Angler mit Verantwortung übernehmen, können wir auf Rückhalt in der Gesellschaft auch von Nichtanglern spekulieren. Die Studie von Arlinghaus sollte man dabei einfach mal als Diskussionsgrundlage nehmen. Ich sehe da durchaus einige Ansätze, die für die Angler sprechen.


----------



## fishhawk (26. März 2019)

Hallo,

aus meiner Sicht fehlt aber der Hinweis, dass in vielen Fällen ein mit der Angel gefangener Fisch eine wesentlich höhere Wirtschaftsleistung generiert als ein kommerzieller Netzfang.  Auch von Subventionen für die kommerzielle Fischerei lese ich nichts. Kriegen die etwa keine?

Die Freizeitfischerei wird auch durch Abgaben wie Lizenzgebühren und Fischereiabgabe belastet, unabhängig vom Erfolg der Angler. 

Dafür stört mich der Satz, Angler würden nur ihrem Vergnügen nachgehen, Berufsfischer ihrem Lebensunterhalt. Das klingt m.E. schon irgendwie nach Abwertung.


----------



## gründler (26. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dafür stört mich der Satz, Angler würden nur ihrem Vergnügen nachgehen, Berufsfischer ihrem Lebensunterhalt. Das klingt m.E. schon irgendwie nach Abwertung.



Moin

Stimmt aber.....BF's Züchter etc.sichern die Nahrungsbeschaffung für die Bevölkerung und haben da durch ihr Einkommen...Angler brauchen/bräuchten nicht unbedingt Angeln weil es auch alles an Fisch zu kaufen gibt.Wir alle wissen das..nur redet man nicht gern über diesen Sargnagel.....

lg


----------



## Laichzeit (26. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Beim Dorsch kann man natürlich wie Lars argumentieren. Sicherlich wurden die Dorsche nicht von den Anglern, sondern den Berufsfischern überfischt. Aktuell sind die Fangmengen von Berufsfischern und Freizeitanglern etwa gleich groß, weil eben die Fänge der Berufsfischer so weit unten sind. Wenn man aber etwas für den Dorsch gemacht werden soll, dann muss man von den aktuellen Beständen und Fängen ausgehen und da ist es nun einmal, wie es ist. Nur wenn wir Angler mit Verantwortung übernehmen, können wir auf Rückhalt in der Gesellschaft auch von Nichtanglern spekulieren. Die Studie von Arlinghaus sollte man dabei einfach mal als Diskussionsgrundlage nehmen. Ich sehe da durchaus einige Ansätze, die für die Angler sprechen.



Es sind einige gute Ansätze dabei, andere sind aber eindeutig abzulehnen, wie die elektronische Überwachung der Dorschangler. Für eine doch eher häufige Wirtschaftsfischart ist das überzogen und der Erkenntnisgewinn steht wahrscheinlich in keinem guten Verhältnis zum Aufwand.


----------



## fishhawk (26. März 2019)

Hallo,



gründler schrieb:


> BF's Züchter etc.*sichern die Nahrungsbeschaffung *für die Bevölkerung



Kommt immer drauf an wo,  für wen und in welchem Maß.

Die industriellen Fangflotten sind m.E. mitschuld am Hunger und am Elend in vielen Entwicklungsländern.

Und was Marine-Harvest und Co so veranstalten, damit in den Industrieländern der Markt  mit billigem Lachs geflutet werden kann, halte ich auch nicht für systemrelevant.

Wir reden hier nicht über traditionelle Küstenfischer mit Stellnetz, Reuse, Handleine etc. , sondern über die Fischereiindustrie, die wahrscheinlich auch noch die meisten Subventionen abgreift. Die wollen den Kuchen wahrscheinlich mit niemand teilen, egal ob Angler, Kleinfischer, Kormoran, Robbe etc. . 
Wenn man alle deutschen Ostseefischer in Vorruhestand schicken würde, müsste m.E. in Deutschland trotzdem niemand Hunger leiden und die Wirtschaft würde auch nicht einbrechen.

Wenn man ein komplettes Angelverbot für die deutschen Küsten verhängen würde, könnten die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen schon größer sein.

Hungern würde da allerdings auch keiner müssen, auch wenn er kein Veganer wäre.


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> aus meiner Sicht fehlt aber der Hinweis, dass in vielen Fällen ein mit der Angel gefangener Fisch eine wesentlich höhere Wirtschaftsleistung generiert als ein kommerzieller Netzfang.



Das kann man gar nicht deutlich genug darstellen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Robert Arlinghaus als Anti Angler Professor zu titulieren, ist wirklich völlig abwegig.


 Naja, man hat ihm auch den Namen "Angel- Professor" gegeben- weil er angelt und sich beruflich mit Fischen beschäftigt. Da kenne ich auch welche bei Thünen und nenne sie nicht gleich Angel-Doktor. Das bleiben Wissenschaftler, die sich mit Fischen beschäftigen und damit ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen. Aber ich habe das ja trotzdem korrigiert... 



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist Deine Einschätzung zur (angeblichen) Subjektivität wissenschaftlicher Studien im Interesse des ''Auftragsgebers'' im Falle der sog. Drittmittelfinanzierung (mit Haushaltsmitteln des Bundes/ Landes) eher ein Beleg dafür, dass Du keine Ahnung davon hast, in welchem Verfahren staatliche Zuwendungen auf den unterschiedlichen Ebenen verausgabt werden. Der Einzelfall Fischereiabgabe ist hierfür keinesfalls referenziell. Merke: Drittmittelfinanzierte Forschung und Auftragsforschung sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
> Im Übrigen habe ich grundsätzliche Probleme damit, sich auf der Basis von Verschwörungstheorien im Wege eines allgemeinen Rundumschlages zu abschließend Dingen zu äußern, von denen man qua eigener Profession keine Ahnung hat. In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass Dir Robert Arlinghaus die hier genannte Studie und deren zentrale Aussagen so erklärt hat, dass Du sie (im Rahmen Deiner Möglichkeiten) verstehst. Bisher hatte ich nicht den Eindruck, dass dies der Fall war. Vielleicht hat Robert Dir auch erklärt, unter welchen Veraussetzungen Studien und sonst. Paper bei PNAS bzw. Science veröffentlicht werden...



Ich habe das im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeit verstanden, jedoch bedeutet das nicht, dass ich all das glaube! Meine Zeifel bleiben bestehen, ohne Wenn und Aber! Im Übrigen habe ich mich schon häufiger mit Förderungen beschäftigt und viele interessante Dinge auf den Seiten von verschiedenen Minsiterien gelesen. Da sind viele Daten und Hintergründe frei zugänglich.

Komischerweise bin ich mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine, sondern da kann man aus vielen Richtungen diese Vorwürfe lesen. Wenn die Umweltschützer eine Studie erstellen lassen, meckert die Autoindustrie, andersrum genauso und die Glaubwürdigkeit wird angezeifelt. Warum sollten wir in diesem Fall hier nicht die Aussagen hinterfragen und anzweifeln?



Grünknochen schrieb:


> In Summe: Ich find's - gerade im Interesse der Anglerschaft -echt schade, sich marktschreierisch auf ein Niveau zu begeben, das keines ist. Man man sich hierdurch nicht nur angreifbar und verschafft Leuten, die andere Interessen vertreten, die passenden Argumente. Man hat schlicht und ergreifend verloren auf den Ebenen, auf denen Entscheidungen getroffen werden. In diesem Sinne ist es einfach nur grotesk, zu glauben und zu verbreiten, dass in D Exeketuve und Legislative nur darauf warten, bei jedem noch so kleinen Anlaß weitere Einschränkungen für die Anglerschaft per Gesetz oder Verordnung in die Welt zu setzen. Der eigene Mikrokosmos ist nicht zwingend der für jederman geltende Maßstab! Und das gilt selbst innerhalb der Anglerschaft, die eben nicht über einen Kamm geschoren werden kann. Seriös zu sein und zu bleiben, ist also die schlechteste Idee nicht...



Hui! Ja ja, ich muss lernen meinen Mikrokosmos gegen "Big- Thinking" zu tauschen, quasi die Wissenschaft und die Fischbestände global betrachten. Keine 20 Jahre ist es her, wo man uns Natura-2000 als europäisches Projekt verkauft hat und wir mit keinen Nutzungsbeschränkungen zu rechnen haben. Und heute? Heute ist unser Mikrokosmos schwer getroffen, nämlich mit 70% Insolvenzquote in 2 Jahren. Stellst Du Dich hier vor die verbliebenen Kapitäne und versprichst denen, dass wir keine neuen Beschränkungen zu befürchten haben? Möchtest Du den Familien der insolventen Unternehmen erklären, dass sie in ihrem Mikrokosmos einfach nur Pech hatten? Ich denke da liegt das Problem- man hat der Politk und der Wissenschaft vertraut und sich im eigenen Mikrokosmos sicher gefühlt. Das wurde bitter bestraft! Ich denke das Vertrauen in die Politik und Wissenschaft hier an der Küste ist für alle nachvollziehbar schwer erschüttert! Das hat nichts mit Mikrokosmos, fehlenes und zugleich marktschreierisches Niveau oder unseriös zu tun, sondern mit Erfahrung und Vertrauensmissbrauch. Ich denke in diesem Fall müsstest Du die berufliche Sicht der Dinge einmal gegen die Sicht der Menschen an der Küste tauschen und Dich in die Situation hineinversetzen. Würde man Dich unberechtigt um Deine Existenz bringen- wie wäre Dein Verhältnis zur Exekutive und Legislative und Dein Vertrauen in die Wissenschaft? 

Ich war zwei Tage auf Geschäftsreise und habe gestern Abend im Hotel noch ein wenig bei Facebook gelesen und war echt froh, dass ich um 23.00 Uhr keine Lust mehr hatte, über das Smartphone zu tippen. Das hätte ich heute bereut. Zu der Veröffentlichung bleiben viele, viele Fragen offen.

Übrigens dürfen wir weiterhin nicht vergessen, dass es bei dieser Veröffentlichung einen Sender und viele Empfänger gibt. Auf der einen Seite gibt es Empfänger, die den Autor wohlgesonnen sind und hier nur positive Dinge erkennen. Dann gibt es welche, die eher skeptisch sind (ICH!). ABer es gibt auch Empfänger, die dort etwas lesen, wo sie meinen daraus sofort aktiv Verbote zu erlassen. Wer wehrt sich dann dagegen? Plötzlich tauchen alle ab! Habe ich mal erzählt, dass wir für unsere Klage gegen das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt bisher keinen Gutachter aus Deutschland bekommen haben, da diese anscheinend alle von Aufträgen der öffentlichen Hand abhängig sind? 






Grünknochen schrieb:


> . Begib Dich bitte nicht auf die Ebene eines Missionars, der zu allem und jedem eine abschließende Meinung hat. Spätestens wenn der Heiligenschein auftaucht, wird's verdächtig!


 Das werde ich nicht tun, versprochen! Das kann ich auch gar nicht leisten, jedoch werde ich spätestens wenn das Wort "Ostsee" oder "Dorsch" auftaucht aktiv werden... Und das Wort Dorsch kam nun einmal in der deutschen Version vor


----------



## Nemo (26. März 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Stimmt aber.....BF's Züchter etc.sichern die Nahrungsbeschaffung für die Bevölkerung und haben da durch ihr Einkommen...Angler brauchen/bräuchten nicht unbedingt Angeln weil es auch alles an Fisch zu kaufen gibt.Wir alle wissen das..nur redet man nicht gern über diesen Sargnagel.....
> 
> lg



Sehe ich irgendwie ganz anders. Was für ein Sargnagel?! Als Angler kann ich mich bedarfsgerecht selbst mit Fisch versorgen, sichere damit mehr Arbeitsplätze in der Tackleindustrie als auf dem Fischtrawler, kann selektiv entnehmen bzw. Mindestmaße beachten, habe keinen unerwünschten Beifang wie Delfine und tonnenweise andere Meerestiere, pflüge nicht den Meeresboden um usw. usf. Wieviele Tonnen an frischem und abgepacktem Fisch täglich in deutschen Supermärkten weggeworfen werden müssen, wäre auch mal eine Untersuchung wert. DAS ist ein Sargnagel, und zwar einer mit Widerhaken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Sehe ich irgendwie ganz anders. Was für ein Sargnagel?! Als Angler kann ich mich bedarfsgerecht selbst mit Fisch versorgen, sichere damit mehr Arbeitsplätze in der Tackleindustrie als auf dem Fischtrawler, kann selektiv entnehmen bzw. Mindestmaße beachten, habe keinen unerwünschten Beifang wie Delfine und tonnenweise andere Meerestiere, pflüge nicht den Meeresboden um usw. usf. Wieviele Tonnen an frischem und abgepacktem Fisch täglich in deutschen Supermärkten weggeworfen werden müssen, wäre auch mal eine Untersuchung wert. DAS ist ein Sargnagel, und zwar einer mit Widerhaken.



Ein sehr interessanter Ansatz. Wenn man mal dem Kilo verzehrten Fisch gegenüber stellen würde, wie viel Kilo Fischbiomasse dafür vernichtet wurde.

Da müsste man berücksichtigen:

-entsorgten,  nicht verzehrten Fisch und Fischprodukte
-den Fisch der gefangen wurde um ihn zu Futter  für die  Aquakultur herzustellen
-Discard, also Beifang der nicht verwertet wird
-Upgrading Fische, die gefangen wurden ,aber dann noch auf See entsorgt werden, weitsichtig derzeitig niedrigere Verkaufserlös erzielen, als andere gerade fangbare Arten
- Verschwendung durch den Verzehr ausschließlich hochwertiger Teilstück Filet, Lohn

Ich vermute das auf ein Kilo verzehrten Fisch im Endeffekt 3-4 Kilo Biomasse entnommen werden.

Und das ist meiner Meinung nach pervers.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ein sehr interessanter Ansatz. Wenn man mal dem Kilo verzehrten Fisch gegenüber stellen würde, wie viel Kilo Fischbiomasse dafür vernichtet wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. März 2019)

Da kannst du recht haben.


----------



## glavoc (27. März 2019)

Zitat: "Ich vermute das auf ein Kilo verzehrten Fisch im Endeffekt 3-4 Kilo Biomasse entnommen werden.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das reicht."

Sicherlich richtig und ich schätze bei manchen Fischarten die Biomasse sogar höher -* spielt aber keine Rolle, da es sich dennoch finanziell lohnen wird*
Und nur das zählt bzw. macht sich sprichwörtlich "bezahlt" - sic!


----------



## Nemo (27. März 2019)

Ja, wenn man von den Endprodukten wie Filet ausgeht, kann man das alles vermutlich noch mal verdoppeln. Allerdings verarbeite ich auch nicht jeden Fischkopp zu Suppe, insofern will ich nicht zu streng sein und schätze einfach mal das 5-fache.


----------



## TeeHawk (10. April 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Die aus meiner Sicht mehr als naheliegende Schlussfolgerung sollte sein, auf solche populistischen Schablonen grundsätzlich zu verzichten.
> 
> Im Übrigen ist Deine Einschätzung zur (angeblichen) Subjektivität wissenschaftlicher Studien im Interesse des ''Auftragsgebers'' im Falle der sog. Drittmittelfinanzierung (mit Haushaltsmitteln des Bundes/ Landes) eher ein Beleg dafür, dass Du keine Ahnung davon hast, in welchem Verfahren staatliche Zuwendungen auf den unterschiedlichen Ebenen verausgabt werden. Der Einzelfall Fischereiabgabe ist hierfür keinesfalls referenziell. Merke: Drittmittelfinanzierte Forschung und Auftragsforschung sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
> 
> ...



Sorry Grünknochen, aber ich glaube Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden und willst und wirst auch nicht verstehen. Dein Sichtweise mag in einer gerechten Welt zutreffend sein. Aber die haben wir leider nicht.

Fakt ist, dass Lars mit allem Recht hat, was er geschrieben hat und die Leute ebenfalls Recht haben, die sagen, man müsste noch viel mehr öffentlichkeitswirksam tun.

Die Situation ist,

dass das wirtschaftliche Interesse weniger über das vieler gestellt wird,

dass die natürliche Ressource Fisch aus volkswirtschaftlicher Sicht verramscht wird zum Profit weniger und das auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit,

dass die Freizeitangler als Sündenbock für den Rückgang der Fischbestände missbraucht werden,

dass die Wissenschaftler die Zahlen für die Herbeiführung dieser Situation geliefert haben,

dass die Politik bei der Korrektur dieser Situation seit Jahren versagt,

dass man noch populistischer vorgehen müsste, damit auch der letzte Idiot kapiert, was hier falsch läuft,

dass die Verschwörungstheorien schon lange keine Theorien mehr sind,

dass man gar nicht genug marktschreierisch auf dem Niveau agieren kann, das für Dich keines ist,

dass sehr wohl Exekutive und Legislative nur darauf warten Begründungen für die Einschränkungen der Angler zu erhalten,

dass Dein Mikrokosmos wohl ein ganz besonderer sein muss, der die Realität schlichtweg ausblendet...


Das Problem ist, dass dem, der als erstes lügt, geglaubt wird und man nur schwer die Lügen danach als solche entlarven kann. Wenn die, die im Bereich Freizeitangeln, die größte Wirtschaftskraft auf sich vereinen, nämlich die Angelgerätehersteller, nicht langsam aufwachen, dann können sie bald ihre Firmen abwickeln. Das Baglimit ist ein Vorgeschmack, der gezeigt hat, wie in einer Region auf einen Schlag der Bedarf an Meeresangelartikeln zurückgehen kann (nämlich gegen Null!). Und Lars hat Recht, wenn er sagt: Der Fehmarn-Belt sei überall. Das war erst der Anfang... Nur die Angelgerätehersteller haben die Mittel öffentlichkeitswirksam gegen diese perverse Situation vorzugehen und die Lügen der Freitzeitangelgegner zu entlarven.


----------



## Grünknochen (10. April 2019)

Hey Hawki,
ich weiß Deine Besorgnis um meine Erkenntnismöglichkeiten durchaus zu schätzen. Ich denke aber, dass ein Blick in den eigenen Spiegel sehr viel hilfreicher ist.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. April 2019)

Wir alle beangeln die selbe Population an Fisch. Wenn man diese Population mangen will, muss dieses Management auch alle einbeziehen, die darauf fischen. Das sollte vom Grundsatz her klar sein.

Eine andere Frage ist es doch, wie der Einfluss von Berufs- und Freizeitfischerei zu bewerten ist. Noch eine andere Frage ist, welche Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen sind.

Dies ist für mich wieder so eine Diskussion, die am eigentlichen Problem völlig vorbei geht. Ich bin ein Van davon Probleme dort zu packen, wo sie entstehen und nicht nur an Symptomen herumzudoktern. Das eigentliche Problem, dass die Angler haben, ist doch nicht die GFP. Das zentrale Problem der Angler ist, dass sie über keinen brauchbaren Bundesverband verfügen und damit der Lobby stärkerer Verbände quasi ausgeliefert sind. Thomas Finkbeiner sagt schon ganz richtig: "Wer mit dem Teufel an einem Tisch sitzt, braucht einen langen Löffel." Den haben wir mit dem DAFV wahrlich nicht. Und so, wie der DAFV aufgestellt ist, werden wir den in absehbarer Zukunft auch nicht bekommen. Das ist aber nicht die GFP schuld, sondern das sind die Angler selber schuld. Weil sie im Gros weder etwas dafür tun, dass der DAFV eine brauchbare Führungsspitze bekommt, noch etwas dafür tun, dass sich ein neuer stärkerer Verband bildet. (Für letzteres wird man den DAFV beseitigen müssen.) 

Also heult nicht rum, sondern tut was. 

Aus meiner Sicht ist der DAFV aufgrund seiner Struktur nicht mehr zu retten. Der muss einfach weg. Die Landesverbände sind m. E. nur zu retten, wenn die alten Cliquen beseitigt werden und endlich Angler an die Spitze kommen. Nur auch da darf man sich nicht vormachen. Angler kommen nur an die Spitze von Verbänden, wenn sie für diese politische Arbeit Zeit opfern, die sie dann nicht mehr für das Angeln haben. Nur rum heulen und nichts tun ist die schlechteste Lösung.


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem, dass die Angler haben, ist doch nicht die GFP. Das zentrale Problem der Angler ist, dass sie über keinen brauchbaren Bundesverband verfügen und damit der Lobby stärkerer Verbände quasi ausgeliefert sind.


Das Problem kann man auch andersherum betrachten.

Durch die GFP sitzen andere und mehr Player am Tisch als bisher.
Deswegen priorisiert der DAFV die GFP,
denn er wird
_(da kein anderer offizieller Ansprechpartner für Angler vorhanden ist)_
zu einem dieser Player,
wohingegen er bisher allenfalls Feigenblatt oder Statist war.
Der DAFV opfert die Interessen der Angler für seine eigenen!

Dass er dazu kein kompetenter Player/Interessenvertreter ist,
verschlimmert das Ergebnis seines Handeln noch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wir alle beangeln die selbe Population an Fisch. Wenn man diese Population mangen will, muss dieses Management auch alle einbeziehen, die darauf fischen. Das sollte vom Grundsatz her klar sein.
> 
> Eine andere Frage ist es doch, wie der Einfluss von Berufs- und Freizeitfischerei zu bewerten ist. Noch eine andere Frage ist, welche Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen sind.



Ach ja? Warum sollte man alle einbeziehen? Ich denke die Verursacher sitzen in Brüssel und die sind verantwortlich und müssen den Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen, nämlich mit angemessener finanzieller Unterstützung für die Fischerei und den Angeltourismus! Das was bei uns hier in der westlichen Ostsee durch jahrelange falsche Entscheidung (zu hohe Quotenfestlegung durch die Politik entgegen des ICES Advice) abgespielt hat, wird sich jetzt in der östlichen Ostsee wiederholen.

Die Quotenempfehlung von ICES wurde jahrelang ignoriert und trotz aller Warnungen hat die Politik die Quoten auch für 2019 um 45% über der ICES Empfehlung festgelegt. Und jetzt? Bestand zusammengebrochen und es droht ein absolutes Fangverbot, also auch für Angler. WIe viele Dorsche haben die Angler in den letzten 10 Jahren in dem Gebiet gefangen? Wie viele die Fischerei? Sind Angler für den Zusammenbruch verantwortlich oder werden einmal mehr die falschen bestraft?

Jetzt kann doch niemand ernsthaft behaupten "Wir sitzen alle im selben Boot und müssen uns alle einschränken". Das wäre so, als wenn man in Hamburg in der Stresemannstraße neben den Diesel auch Fahrräder verbietet... Man lässt also eine Gruppe einen Bestand gezielt überfischen und dann nimmt man alle in die Pflicht, damit sich die Bestände erholen? Das nennt man dann Management? Ich nenne das eine Riedensauerei und ganz ehrlich- außer mit Anglern würde sich das kein Politiker trauen. Aber mit uns kann man das ja machen.

Dem DAFV fehlt am Tisch nicht nur der lange Löffel- der kurze Löffel hat auch noch große Löcher...

Was wäre denn die Lösung für das Dorschproblem? Die Taschen aufmachen und alle Beteiligten entsprechend subventionieren und die Fehler der vergangenen Jahrzehnte eingestehen. Aber für alles ist Geld da, nur nicht für die Fischerei und den Angeltourismus. Wenn es den Beständen schlecht geht und mann hier managen möchte, dann gehört da auch GELD zu. Ich kann nicht nur verbieten. Und da ist wieder meine Lieblingsforderung, nämlich ICH ERWARTE LÖSUNGEN VON DER WISSENSCHAFT UND DER POLITIK! Die Wissenschaft erhält mehr Geld für Forschung zu Beständen in der Ostee, als die FIscherei Subventionen. Da bin ich dann wieder bei meiner Aussage, dass es bei der Wissenschaft um Millionen geht und zwar um viele Millionen...Die machen das nämlich nicht ehrenamtlich, das ist deren Job. Wenn alles rosarot ist, braucht man die eventuell nicht mehr...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. April 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Problem kann man auch andersherum betrachten.
> 
> Durch die GFP sitzen andere und mehr Player am Tisch als bisher.
> Deswegen priorisiert der DAFV die GFP,
> ...


Ich weigere mich den DAFV als "player" zu bezeichnen. Dies würde ja etwas aktives suggerieren.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ach ja? Warum sollte man alle einbeziehen? Ich denke die Verursacher sitzen in Brüssel und die sind verantwortlich und müssen den Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen, nämlich mit angemessener finanzieller Unterstützung für die Fischerei und den Angeltourismus! Das was bei uns hier in der westlichen Ostsee durch jahrelange falsche Entscheidung (zu hohe Quotenfestlegung durch die Politik entgegen des ICES Advice) abgespielt hat, wird sich jetzt in der östlichen Ostsee wiederholen.
> 
> Die Quotenempfehlung von ICES wurde jahrelang ignoriert und trotz aller Warnungen hat die Politik die Quoten auch für 2019 um 45% über der ICES Empfehlung festgelegt. Und jetzt? Bestand zusammengebrochen und es droht ein absolutes Fangverbot, also auch für Angler. WIe viele Dorsche haben die Angler in den letzten 10 Jahren in dem Gebiet gefangen? Wie viele die Fischerei? Sind Angler für den Zusammenbruch verantwortlich oder werden einmal mehr die falschen bestraft?
> 
> ...



Von ökologischen Verständnis her kann man die Fischpopulation nur insgesamt managen. Weil es eben nur diese eine Population gibt. Du schaust in die Vergangenheit, ich in die Zukunft. Deine Analyse für die Vergangenheit ist ja richtig, hilft dem Dorsch aber nicht. Oder, wie wir Rheinländer zu sagen pflegen: "Wat fott is, is fott!"

Das Problem der Angler bleibt damit ein Bundesverband, der offenbar weder über taugliche Kontakte in der Politik, noch über eine schlagkräftige Truppe verfügt. Eine Truppe, mit der ich nicht einmal bedenkenfrei ein Dixi-Klo stürmen würde. Der eine Teil würde in die falsche Richtung laufen, ein anderer Teil vorher stolper und der Rest hat die Aufgabe nicht verstanden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Von ökologischen Verständnis her kann man die Fischpopulation nur insgesamt managen. Weil es eben nur diese eine Population gibt. Du schaust in die Vergangenheit, ich in die Zukunft. Deine Analyse für die Vergangenheit ist ja richtig, hilft dem Dorsch aber nicht. Oder, wie wir Rheinländer zu sagen pflegen: "Wat fott is, is fott!"



Für Fairness und Gerechtigkeit muss ich zwingend die Vergangenheit betrachten, um das Management fair umzusetzen. In erster Linie muss ich die Verursacher für ein Problem in die Haftung nehmen. Nehmen wir wieder das Fahrverbot für Diesel. Viele Verursacher tragen zu den erhöhten Schadstoffen bei, doch die Diesel wurden ausgesperrt, da man die in der Vergangenheit als Hauptverursacher ausgemacht hat. Die Verursacher mit einer geringeren "Schuld", dürfen weiterhin in die Städte fahren. Stellt man dann fest, dass man nachbessern muss, um die Einhaltung der Richtwerte sicherzustellen, werden andere sicherlich Verursacher auch eingeschränkt.

Warum also nicht beim Dorsch? Wir können ja gucken, was passiert, wenn 3 Jahre nur noch Angler auf Dorsch fischen dürfen. Ich kenne übrigens die Antwort und bin kein Biologe....Dann können wir zwei Jahre wieder alle auf die Dorsche loslassen und werden wenige Jahre später ein Ergebnis haben wie 2015 oder meinetwegen auch 2017 und 2018. Ich habe Fotos vorliegen, was in den ersten 3 Monaten in der westlichen Ostsee bei einigen Fischern abging. Da wundert mich nichts mehr...Und es waren nicht unsere kleinen Küstenfischer hier oben!


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. April 2019)

Ich will gar nicht integriert werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. April 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht integriert werden.



Ich auch nicht, natürlich nicht! Aber wir Angler müssen uns gegen diese "Art von Management" wehren, denn wir werden gemanaged ohne Lobby und Integration...


----------



## Grünknochen (13. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Für Fairness und Gerechtigkeit muss ich zwingend die Vergangenheit betrachten, um das Management fair umzusetzen. In erster Linie muss ich die Verursacher für ein Problem in die Haftung nehmen. Nehmen wir wieder das Fahrverbot für Diesel. Viele Verursacher tragen zu den erhöhten Schadstoffen bei, doch die Diesel wurden ausgesperrt, da man die in der Vergangenheit als Hauptverursacher ausgemacht hat. Die Verursacher mit einer geringeren "Schuld", dürfen weiterhin in die Städte fahren. Stellt man dann fest, dass man nachbessern muss, um die Einhaltung der Richtwerte sicherzustellen, werden andere sicherlich Verursacher auch eingeschränkt.
> 
> Warum also nicht beim Dorsch? Wir können ja gucken, was passiert, wenn 3 Jahre nur noch Angler auf Dorsch fischen dürfen. Ich kenne übrigens die Antwort und bin kein Biologe....Dann können wir zwei Jahre wieder alle auf die Dorsche loslassen und werden wenige Jahre später ein Ergebnis haben wie 2015 oder meinetwegen auch 2017 und 2018. Ich habe Fotos vorliegen, was in den ersten 3 Monaten in der westlichen Ostsee bei einigen Fischern abging. Da wundert mich nichts mehr...Und es waren nicht unsere kleinen Küstenfischer hier oben!



Als subjektives Empfinden kann ich das nachvollziehen. 
In der Sache selbst ist Deine Forderung auf vorrangige Inanspruchnahme des ''Verursachers'' im Kontext von Fischereimanagement irrelevant. Stichworte Vorsorgeprinzip - Verursacherprinzip. Planung ist halt was anderes als Gefahrenabwehr und Haftung. That's life...


----------



## glavoc (13. April 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Stichworte Vorsorgeprinzip - Verursacherprinzip. Planung ist halt was anderes als Gefahrenabwehr und Haftung. That's life...



*Warum ist das so?*

und wenn "That`s life " ist, so ist dies "Life`s " a Bitch...

grüßle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (13. April 2019)

[


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. April 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Das nahezu ausschließliche Vorsorgeprinzip hat halt den Charme, dass einmal in wenige Taschen gelenkte Gewinne da nie wieder herauskommen, egal wie groß der Schaden ist und zu welchen Kosten für die Allgemeinheit die entstanden sind. Haben sich die Vorsorger eben geirrt und die stehen eh außerhalb jeglicher Haftung und werden höchstens abgewählt.



Und genau hier läuft die Schweinerei.
Genau hier wird jede Klientelpolitik  legitalisiert


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. April 2019)

Warum ich immer wieder von Fairness und Gerechtigkeit spreche und schreibe- und dann kommen die Reporter und schreiben von Dorsch- Zombies...


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Warum ich immer wieder von Fairness und Gerechtigkeit spreche und schreibe- und dann kommen die Reporter und schreiben von Dorsch- Zombies...


Hättest Du die Dorsche ordentlich angefüttert, wären sie nie zu Zombies mutiert


----------

